# Old line Fabrys?



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone out there fly the old line Fabrys? I hear they do quite well, from any distance. I'm thinking about building a Fabry/Van Loon based family.


----------



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

there is a gentleman around me named Fahy robinson. From what I hear from him he has some of the best fabrys. He ships birds all over s.africa, china. I will give you his Email if your interested look him up his loft name is Fahyfabry lofts


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Sure, I would appreciate that. I've read that Fabrys are still tough weather birds that will win from 100-600 miles. I would prefer to build a family that can win at any distance.

If you can message me his email, that'd be great.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

He was on pigeon radio a while back, i don't think he has Fabrys any longer.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

A line of pigeons designated by a name, be it Janssens or Fabrys probably doesn't exist. Too many crosses. Too many cheating hens and cocks. Too many bad records kept by breeders. Too many years passed. Too many etc, etc.

Less say a guy named Jones has a line of pigeons that are doing well, and they become known as the "Jones Line". Now, where did he get those pigeons? From Fabry or Janssen? So, are they Janssen/Fabry crosses or Jones'? Are they Governale's because Jones actually got the Fabrys and Janssen he started with, from Governale? Do you think that Fabry or the Janssen brothers never introduced new pigeons? When they did, what were they? Janssens? No. Fabrys? No. 

You know that if one Fabry breeder thirty years ago, accidentally had his best hen or hens, bred by a strutting Trenton, then all of the birds down the line, that had pedigree papers showing they are Fabry (or whatever) are null and void. They are mixtures and crosses. Now, multiply that by hundreds.

It may be possible to obtain what could be called a "pure" strain of pigeons, but highly unlikely IMHO.

A good pigeon is a good pigeon, regardless of the pedigree and name attached to it. Just get good pigeons and go from there. Forget the name attached.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

The reason why I'm asking because I hear they are good family of pigeons that can do well at all distances. I understand that "pure strains" are a thing of the past. Today, it's all about flying a family (mixture) of good birds. I know that it's a long shot to get a pure strain, but I was just asking.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Good luck in finding what you are looking for.

I am sure that there are certain lines that do better on different distance races, but as for something that will do well on all distances, I can only say that it seems to me that specialization is almost always better than a jack of all trades.

A grey hound could surely outrun a wolf in a short distance, and a wolf could surely out do a grey hound in a long distance race. But if you took something in between, like a German Shepherd, you probably would do decently in any length race but would probably not win the really short ones or the really long ones. Your best bet would be the middle distances with "jack of all distance" lines.

Just talking from common sense and not from experience.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

This won't help you, but when I had pigeons 25 years ago, there was a racer in Visalia, CA that raced Fabry's. He did very well with them. His last name was Wallace.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

conditionfreak said:


> A line of pigeons designated by a name, be it Janssens or Fabrys probably doesn't exist. Too many crosses. Too many cheating hens and cocks. Too many bad records kept by breeders. Too many years passed. Too many etc, etc.
> 
> Less say a guy named Jones has a line of pigeons that are doing well, and they become known as the "Jones Line". Now, where did he get those pigeons? From Fabry or Janssen? So, are they Janssen/Fabry crosses or Jones'? Are they Governale's because Jones actually got the Fabrys and Janssen he started with, from Governale?  Do you think that Fabry or the Janssen brothers never introduced new pigeons? When they did, what were they? Janssens? No. Fabrys? No.
> 
> ...



I think you hit the nail on the head !

IMHO, chasing down an old line such as Fabry's or any other 25+ years ago name...forget the name it started with decades ago, simply look at the race results in the last two generations. If the guy who owns them is called Mr. Jones, and you like the race results, then go with them. 

There may be some family of birds out there that will win 1st Place's at 100 and 600 with thousands of birds competing, but I suspect they have different sub-lines within the family tree. I would like to see the bird, which is a 100 mile speed Champion one week, and a 600 mile day bird Champion the following week. And just to explain away possible blow homes, then show this happening several times.

IMHO, don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, but I think in large part, looking for Faby's birds, is like chasing a shadow from the past. Best you could find, are birds decended from Faby's birds, many generations ago. And if these pairings occured under the selection of say Mr. Jones, they are really "Jone's" birds.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree. A name on a strain or whatever is just that, a name. The proof is in the pudding. If they win, that is what is important.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Fahy Robinson still has (what he called fabry's) but he said he crossed most of them with a nest mate of Granger's Diamond. No matter what he calls them he has good birds and they do well. He has done well in the south africa race and there ain't to many that can say that.


----------

